# 10 years old  (large share)



## paigew (Aug 9, 2013)

This is my first session with my new camera, and ummmm....I'm in love. Meet my baby sister Harper. Sorry for the overshare, I really just loved them all! (even more on flickr) 

1



H-1.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr

2



H-2.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr

3



H-3.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr

4



H-4.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr

5



H-8.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr

6



H-12.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr

7



H-15.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr

8



H-16.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr

9



H-17.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane (Aug 9, 2013)

I like #3 & 4.


----------



## Designer (Aug 9, 2013)

Difficult to pick a favorite, they're all nice, and they all could use a tweak here and there.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 9, 2013)

She's not exactly camera-shy is she?     Nice, as mentioned, a few tweaks, but good set.


----------



## paigew (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks guys! No, this girl is not camera shy at all. She was my best model so far, I mean it was kinda ridiculous how easy she posed. 10 year olds are a trip HA!  

I'm curious what y'all would tweak. I'm using these for my portfolio so please advise


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree, great set of a very photogenic girl.  I'm out of the loop...what new gear did you get?



> I'm curious what y'all would tweak. I'm using these for my portfolio so please advise


I think some of them could be cropped closer or a little differently.  I think that in a few of them, the poses aren't as good as they could be.  Chalk it up to how kids are a little awkward around that age maybe.  For example, in the first one and #6, while she's got a great natural smile, she's also pulling her chin into her neck.  I find that that is a somewhat natural thing for people do so when in front of a camera, but it's the opposite of what makes them look good.  5, 7 & 8, on the other hand, look much better IMO. 

In 3 & 4, her outfit doesn't suit the background.  I think her red **** stands out too much for a green background.

A lot of good things in #5. but there is a bright spot and a pole or something, right behind her head.  If you had moved a little, so that her head/face had a darker background (thus making them stand out more), it would have been better.  

Love the last one, great spot.  Just wish that we could see her face better...and maybe that the sky was a deeper blue.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 9, 2013)

I like them, she's so cute and you did a good job with posing, exposures, backgrounds. What pops up for me is that with some better framing these would really rock. 

example #1) Just trimming the area to the left of the wall...

As a former restaurant kitchen manager (eons ago) I learned one thing.... Presentation is 2/3's the battle.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 9, 2013)

paigew said:


> Thanks guys! No, this girl is not camera shy at all. She was my best model so far, I mean it was kinda ridiculous how easy she posed. 10 year olds are a trip HA!
> 
> I'm curious what y'all would tweak. I'm using these for my portfolio so please advise




I wouldn't use 2 with all the crap in the background


----------



## paigew (Aug 9, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> I like them, she's so cute and you did a good job with posing, exposures, backgrounds. What pops up for me is that with some better framing these would really rock.
> 
> example #1) Just trimming the area to the left of the wall...
> 
> As a former restaurant kitchen manager (eons ago) I learned one thing.... Presentation is 2/3's the battle.


You know I played around with cropping the left corner off but I decided (along with my husbands non photog opinion) that seeing the street gave a little context. Rather than just a flat wall. Curious to see if anyone else thinks I should crop.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 9, 2013)

It is distracting...the subject is the little cutie...the street has no relevance. Well that's my style. There are times when crop won't work and I'll even clone in


----------



## paigew (Aug 9, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> I agree, great set of a very photogenic girl.  I'm out of the loop...what new gear did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mike! I see what you mean about the chin. I think its because those pics she was about to (or actually) laughing. I will pay more attention to that next time. I totally hear you about #5...dang it! A few more feet over...live and learn 

Oh I got the 5d mark iii!!! And I rented the 24-70 L for this shoot


----------



## ronlane (Aug 9, 2013)

Congrats on the mk iii. That 24-70mm is the bomb, huh? I rented one for a senior shoot that I did for a friend. I can see why it's a must have.


----------



## paigew (Aug 9, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Congrats on the mk iii. That 24-70mm is the bomb, huh? I rented one for a senior shoot that I did for a friend. I can see why it's a must have.


Yes I cried when I took it back. It will be my next purchase HA!


----------



## terri (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, Harper is just a cutie pie, and you're lucky to have such a willing subject.    

#1 is my fave, as others have suggested just a quick crop on the left side of the frame will make this very strong.   Quirky expression and pose - this is stock image stuff.   Good work.

Kind of cluttered backgrounds in #2 and 3, and someone mentioned the bright spot as a distracting element in #3.   #4 - 6 are technically fine, although you might want to crop out the right side of the frame in #5 to lose that bright/hot spot and redirect the focus to the subject.   I like 6 a lot, her personality takes over!      The next two are also technically fine.   #9 is terrific - I would have liked seeing her jump up and tuck both legs under her so we didn't have the stork-leg thing.   If this great little hill is nearby, try a few more!   Wonderful.   

You should be pretty happy with these, overall.   Minor tweaks!   Nice job.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 9, 2013)

Some good, some not so good. 

I really like 5 and 9. I like 9 the most. Really creative and fun like a shoot with a little girl should be. These would be the only two that I would use in a portfolio even if you edited the others some these are the only portfolio worthy shots. 

1 - i would crop out that space on the left where you see the street. Very distracting and it takes away a lot from the image. Fix that and its perfect. 

2 - background is full of junk and cars. 

3 - she is a tiny part of this image. Not feeling this one. The setting is not that great anyway imo. 

4 - Pose seems to "wanna be supermodel"

6 - you could have utilized the wall and your DOF better. Shoot more inline with the wall and stretch it out to get more blur. 

7 - just crop this a bit tighter around the upper torso

8 - She is way too far over to the right side of the frame. Give her a little more space. When shooting try to image the image framed. Did you give enough space that a frame wouldnt cut into the head?

9 - Love this one but still wish there was some more clouds.


----------



## paigew (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your critique! I guess the consensus is to crop #1  

@discojoe this girl WAS a wannabe supermodel. She was crazy man...more into the shoot than me. LOL! I had to tell her _not _to make the 'sexy face' haha. 

#3 is actually one of my favorites but hey  As for #8 I know, the framing is not ideal. This was an in between shot but I loved the lighting and facial expression. I had her more centered but her left arm was doing weird things and it had to go :/ So I'm stuck with the crop.


----------



## MOREGONE (Aug 9, 2013)

Love most of them. You've got a great eye for compositions and use of color


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 14, 2013)

Love the compositions.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 29, 2013)

paigew said:


> Thank you everyone for your critique! I guess the consensus is to crop #1
> 
> @discojoe this girl WAS a wannabe supermodel. She was crazy man...more into the shoot than me. LOL! I had to tell her _not _to make the 'sexy face' haha.
> 
> #3 is actually one of my favorites but hey  As for #8 I know, the framing is not ideal. This was an in between shot but I loved the lighting and facial expression. I had her more centered but her left arm was doing weird things and it had to go :/ So I'm stuck with the crop.



There are some really great shots here. Still love that last one. More like that. It has some magic to it. Crop #1 and you will see the big impact.


----------



## jackjemphotographer (Sep 4, 2013)

Paigew!! I'm simply fan of your photography... Its really awesome, mind blowing job..and this girl really have good expression.. true photogenic face.

:hail:


----------



## MonzoFoto (Sep 4, 2013)

the clarity is adjusted too high. eeek


----------



## paigew (Sep 4, 2013)

jackjemphotographer said:


> Paigew!! I'm simply fan of your photography... Its really awesome, mind blowing job..and this girl really have good expression.. true photogenic face.
> 
> :hail:


 :heart::heart: thank you :blushing:


----------

